# What a drive!



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just driven the 35 miles from Kalamata to Mystras. One of the most exhilarating and scenic routes I have ever done including the Alps, High Atlas and Pyrenees. Anyone else done it? Not terribly high 4.5k ft. Max. Road a bit iffy in places too. Didn’t expect that in the Peloponnese!

Dick


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Respect, Dick!!!

I've just followed the route you drove on GoogleMaps using the "Explore" option, and the photos show the road to be every bit as beautiful as you describe.

It's got to be one to put on the bucket list. I wonder if you'll start a blog, with stopping places, so that others can follow ..............



.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Pity you did not film it on one of those dash cams.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds good. Will put in on the scooter to do list but not in January maybe.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi, 

another good one! .. neo italia to gyfio, only way to get round, over the top, i dont do bends or high bits, and when the eagles were below us, i thought it had gone behond a joke, and all the oh was saying, look at the view,look at the view, all i,m saying, how much further, and please watch the road, only i dont think i was that polite,

but to br honest it was one of our more scenic drives, and right at the top,you drive through a village,that you wouldent think you could get a mini through, and right through the square, with people sat drinking coffee as you manovere through. but one more memory,

mags

arent we lucky......


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Have family in kalamata and Athens so use to do the drive would agree with you outstanding 
We use to drive to Greece for a month with the kids through what was then Yugoslavia just got out in time before they shut the border 
The whole drive was always an experience and wonder to the kids mountains castles long tunnels open country side still talk about it 30 years later will try to retrace our steps when we retire but find another way through Croatia and Bosnia.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice one, thanks for that, its on the list for the next trip.

Not quite as wiggly but in Northern Greece near Metsovo the Katara pass is worth a drive. It used to be the main route through the mountains until the A2 Egnatia motorway fully opened around 2004.

http://www.dangerousroads.org/europe/greece/1276-katara-pass-greece.html

Pete


----------

